# V58.69 - Just wondering, is there a list of medications



## pwoodwo48 (Sep 27, 2010)

Hi --

Just wondering, is there a list of medications that go along with V58.69?

Thanks,
Pat


----------



## mitchellde (Sep 27, 2010)

no there is no official list, it is for all other medications that have risk to the patient that is not already represented by other V58.6x codes.  So when most providers feel that all medications present a risk to any one patient, it can be used for most any medication.


----------



## pwoodwo48 (Sep 30, 2010)

Thanks Debra!


----------



## Networker3412 (Mar 7, 2011)

*Can this code be used in the er setting for drug screening?*

We have a difference of opinion in our office. One coder states that you cannot use V58.69 in the ER setting for G0434 unless they are screening for high risk medication. I was under the impression that we can use V58.69 anytime the physician documents the patient was on a long term medication regardless if they are doing a screening or not? Can someone please clarify this. THis coder who says it cannot be used unless it is for drug monitoring is looking at the LMRP for the G0434 code for medical necessity. Cant we use this code as long as the physician documents it? So for his particular code- G0434 can we use the V58.69 for any and all long term medications that are documented that the patient is on or  we can only use the V58.69 for the G0434  code for only high risk medications that they are screening for? I think my coworker is misunderstanding the LMRP and the coding guidelines for use of V58.69???


----------



## mitchellde (Mar 8, 2011)

It is not screening when a test is performed due to the patient being on a drug.  This would be drug monitoring, V58.83 plus then the appropriate V58.6x code, and the screening G code would not apply.  A screening is when we do not have any data from the patient via hx of or symptomatic status.  So when a patient is asymptomatic and professes to not be on medications but we want to screen for a drug presence, then it is screening.   But to specifically address the can you use the V58.6x code with any scenario?  Yes you can, it is a status indicator that indicates the patient is either currently prescibed to be on the durg long term or has been on the drug long term.


----------

